# Earthquake risks in Italy



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a link to the protezione civile.. the entity responsible in Italy for all major warnings of problems and also of co ordinating responses to disasters of all type here...

its a national site and i am posting two links.. one is to the historical nature of Italy as a whole and the risk of earthquakes

Rischio sismico - Protezionecivile.it

it gives an evaluation of the history of seismic activity here sorry its in Italian

then the link below is a full list in PDF or xls format which you can download with all comunes listed in the whole of Italy and the risk level of seismic problems.. 1 being the highest.. with the highest probability of damage to property should an earthquake occur in that area...

Informazioni - Protezionecivile.it

725 comunes in Italy are classified as at very high risk.. so its worth looking before you buy or invest here.. as all building restoration or repairs in those areas are very high.. and indeed if being told that you could buy land to build on this will almost certainly be much harder to actually do as planning permission is very restrictive...

a further point i would make is that earthquakes here in Italy cause less damage and loss of life than landslides and land slippage..combined with floods.. all comunes should hold a risk map of their territory and these are available to the public.. and should you be concerned it would be a good idea to review this as well before investing in a new home... once again building regulations here will definitely not allow enlargement or construction of new property in those highest at risk areas 

we all saw what happened in calabria and sicila this year.. many new builds are being put up there in zones at very high risk and people should examine these areas carefully before investing...


----------

